# Auto Detox: Ferrari F430



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello all,

Been a while since i posted a detail, rest assured i have been working hard in the back ground at the unit & travelling around detailing cars 

This car was completed last week for a very good customer of mine up north this was a mobile detail completed at the customers unit.

Ferrari F430 2 day enhancement detail - wax upgrade to Swissvax Divine

A recent purchase for my client & my first opportunity to detail a 430

The car is in very very good condition, this is how it stood in the morning










Doesn't look too bad ?

Carbon ceramic breaks inside those rims










Nice detail on the mirror










Polish residue in various places


















































































On to the wash stage:

First job wheel arches:
* Surfex HD
* 2 vikan brushes










Long










Short



















Alloys & Tyres:
* Surfex HD for cleaning - I chose apc due to the nature of carbon breaks
* Various metal free wheel brushes
* Rinsed before & after














































Body work:

* Surfex HD
* PM3
* Swissvax detail brushes
* Swissvax car bath
* 2 buckets & plush wash mitt
* Tar remover
* Lots of rinsing between stages

First job a thorough rinse of paintwork with jet wash, intricate areas treated to apc & detail brush





































Rinse

PM3 applied



















Washed




























Tar remover applied










Worked gently



















Rinsed off










Contaminants:

* Swissvax paint rubber










Drying:

* Plush microfiber towels
* work towels for shuts & engine bay



















Paint:

* Paint depth readings taken with the Positector
* Inspected under 3M Sungun
* Machine polished with Flex rotary
* Menzerna 3.02ip
* Menzerna 85re
* Eraser to remove oils during polishing










Doesn't look too bad eh ?










Switch on the sungun










Moving around the car














































Badge removed for access
































































As you can see the car has been machined badly in the past but this is easily rectified, no drama 

Machine work:

Passenger wing:



















Bonnet:










Drivers wing:










Drivers door:

50:50










Unpolished side:










Polished side:










Badge area, half done










After the remaining car was machine polished it was refined with 85re on a finishing pad

Under the sungun prior to cleaner fluid/wax














































Wax:

* Swissvax cleaner fluid
* Swissvax Divine
* Swissvax quick finish

The duo



















Cleaner fluid normal was used as paint cleaner prepping the surface perfectly for the luxury carnauba wax Divine

Ferrari badge replaced at the end










The interior was also detailed including leather & carbon fiber in the interior which was treated to Swissvax wood polish

All done & I'm ready for the 2 hour drive home to prepare for the next days maintenance & head to the unit in the evening for this weekends car to be dropped off













































































































Thanks for taking the time too look 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Barry.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Baz:thumb: Did a cab version in the same colour not so long ago that had had the same sort of failed machining attempt:wall:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Well done!! 

My dream car, well F430 scuderia in the only colour...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice Barry. Only ever worked on one in the past. Found the only pet hates were the air intakes on the skirts and the dull finish of the tailpipes but still an awesome machine.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

great job, amazing reflections
:thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work Barry, not exactly the most forgiving colour! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks epic Baz, very nice work indeed!

Divine's one of the few waxes I've never tried - I can see why you like it so much given the finish of that!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work, car looks :argie:

Didn't realise that JCT600 sold Ferraris! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, thats a terrible "before" polish job there under the sungun. Good job they got you in to sort that out!
Nicely done Baz.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks slick as, nice work work there mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Simply stunning work Barry :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as always Barry.


Thanks scrim 



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing..


Cheers Tonyy 



BigAshD said:


> Amazing


Thanks Ash



slrestoration said:


> Nice work Baz:thumb: Did a cab version in the same colour not so long ago that had had the same sort of failed machining attempt:wall:


Free buffer trails on ferraris eh :lol: Cheers Nick



moono16v said:


> Well done!!
> 
> My dream car, well F430 scuderia in the only colour...


Thanks :thumb:



Beau Technique said:


> Looks nice Barry. Only ever worked on one in the past. Found the only pet hates were the air intakes on the skirts and the dull finish of the tailpipes but still an awesome machine.


Cheers Scott



AlexTsinos said:


> great job, amazing reflections
> :thumb:


Thanks Alex



Optimus said:


> Great work Barry, not exactly the most forgiving colour! :thumb:


Cheers mate



MidlandsCarCare said:


> That looks epic Baz, very nice work indeed!
> 
> Divine's one of the few waxes I've never tried - I can see why you like it so much given the finish of that!!


Divine is simply Divine :lol: still my favourite I it & vintage to duke it out in the back of the van sometimes :lol:



The Cueball said:


> Good work, car looks :argie:
> 
> Didn't realise that JCT600 sold Ferraris! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


cheers



DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there :thumb:


Thanks mate



Envy Valeting said:


> Wow, thats a terrible "before" polish job there under the sungun. Good job they got you in to sort that out!
> Nicely done Baz.


Yes agree I could see them as he drove it down the road in the morning ! Shocking really but looks as it should now 



dhiren_motilal said:


> looks slick as, nice work work there mate.


Thank you



Racer said:


> Simply stunning work Barry :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice as always Baz:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice as always Baz:thumb:


Thanks Simon glad you liked it :thumb:
Baz


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Barry


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mmmmmmm, that is stunning :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ali said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Ali 



butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work Barry


Thanks Butler 



MatrixGuy said:


> Mmmmmmm, that is stunning :thumb:


Thanks Mr Matrix, she's a real beauty :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice! What wash mitt are you using there?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Very nice! What wash mitt are you using there?


Thanks Matt, wash mitt is car pro been using them for ages really quite like them


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen them in a few of your write ups. They look very plush....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Yeah, I've seen them in a few of your write ups. They look very plush....


They are indeed, I can't see me changing them for anything else for a good while yet either :thumb:

Baz


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking looking car and stunning results


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Simply excellent Baz :thumb: love the finished shots.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Cracking looking car and stunning results


Cheers Doug



gb270 said:


> Nice work there


Thanks mate



alxg said:


> Simply excellent Baz :thumb: love the finished shots.


Cheers Alex hope you and family are doing well :thumb:



20vKarlos said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Karlos :thumb:


----------

